# Anyone else here have problems with EGGS?



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I never used to have issues but last few years yes.I usually have them only for breakfast sunny side up of over easy. I buy organic eggs which the yokes are very orange not yellow and I noticed no matter what i still get the same reactions.Over the last few years i cut back on eggs alot because of cholestorol and the smell has given me a taste adversion not to desire them.Well when I do eat them i get gas almost within minutes and then the trigger to have nasty loose stools that smell like rotten eggs.Well after today I am not having them EVER Again.I eat foods with egg and cook and batter foods with egg and never a problem. Problem lies when i eat eggs solo.


----------

